# Feedback on new site please - www.cravecolor.com



## cravecolor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I'd love to receive some feedback on my newly designed photography site. All comments are very welcome. 

Thanks very much
Stefanie


----------



## htkchen (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Stephanie,

Love the colors on your site, they stand over very well! I  also dig the layout of your site. It's easy to navigate, clear, and straightforward. Big props to ya!


----------



## cravecolor (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks! I originally had a hard time with the colors for the background, until I figured out this random setup for the color scheme. And then my plan is to exchange it with the seasons. So for fall, I'm thinking reds, oranges, yellows, etc. 
What do you think?


----------



## htkchen (Aug 3, 2004)

It's currently a light blue, is that for the summer time?  Nice idea with the color changing for the different seasons. That will help the viewer zone in on your pictures by putting them in the seasonal mood. I looked at your gallery pages again. Are you currently working on that area to get everything lined up? Looking good!


----------



## StvShoop (Aug 3, 2004)

pretty slick for the most part

i didn't understand from the beginning that the site's intention is to sell your photos...

some enlarged versions of the pics would be nice!   
what you've got there is fine, but i was disappointed when i found out they weren't thumbnails that linked to larger images.

photos look great! and the groupings really work for them

my only other comment is about these...


> Reference #: E0011, Reference #: E0027, Reference #: M0044, etc.


these labels seem superficial, maybe use something simpler or something more relevant to the pieces.


----------



## cravecolor (Aug 4, 2004)

Thank you both for your input! Nothing's better than a few extra pairs of eyes!

htchen, what do you mean by "getting everything lined up?" It's lined up over here. What browser are you using? Maybe I have to check it on that one. 

StvShoop, you're right, the main intention is not to sell photographs. It's more of a portfolio site, with an option to buy. 
I agree, I would love to have larger pics online as well, but because of piracy I keep them at this size. At a width of 300 px, to get a good print, the picture would be 1 inch. So I figured that's a safe size. I've had images used illegally before, so I am very careful these days. 

I love your comment about the Reference numbers. I wasn't sure about those. The letter in the beginning is referring to the category, but I'll try to come up with something easier to understand. 

Thanks again to both of you for your comments! They are greatly appreciated


----------



## htkchen (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey cravecolor, I was using Mozilla. I'm at work right now and am using IE. It seems to look superb in IE. Maybe it was just a Mozilla thing, but I checked it a few times to make sure my eyes weren't deceiving me. You probably don't have to worry too much of getting it to look the same in all browsers cause that can drive you nuts!


----------



## cravecolor (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know. Yeah, not too many people use Mozilla at this point, so I'll stay with what I have right now. But it's great to know, so I can keep an eye out for it. 
So thanks again


----------

